# WindMeter for the golf game



## WindMeter (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, we are 5 master students from The Technical University of Denmark. In connection with a course in innovation and product development, we have an idea to produce a wind sensor that can transmit wireless wind data to a smartphone, so as a golf player can get information about the windspeed and direction. Therefore we have a few questions that we hope you (as golf players) would help to answer.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

1. b
2. b
3. d
4. c
5. c
6. 0
7. Smartphones, compasses and windmeters are 'banned.' An amatuer can use them in a practice round but not in competition.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A hand held meter at ground level will not tell a golfer whats going on several feet in the air, or several yards down the fairway. The farther the ball flys, the more the wind will effect it due to loss of back spin. You look at the flag, or another target down the fairway. Then decide what kind of wind you are dealing with. If it's a 5 club wind, time to go home...lol:laugh:


----------

